# Sick Degu advice needed!



## TamaraWittering (Mar 2, 2011)

My degu Minoru is 3 years old (or so I believe from the age I was told when I bought him by [email protected]) had not been eating much for the last couple of days, but was still healthy so I was monitoring him. yesterday morning he refused food completely, and I noticed he had lost a lot of weight in the space of about 48 hours
took him to the vet last night, the vet examined him for around 15 mins and told me there were no signs or symptoms of any ilness! i took my other degu (his brother Kenichi) along and he seems completely normal still.
This morning I came downstairs to find him laying completely still, thought he was dead for a minute until i saw his nose twitching

I need advice please, as the vet had no idea what was wrong with him! Does anyone else know what this might be? I fear the worst for when I get home from work though :'(


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't know what the lifespan of degu is but I would guess it could be old age?


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

being only 3yrs old (30ish) doesn't seem right to be an old age problem, so he/they could be actually older than what was stated when bought. after the all clear too from the vet doesn't help either i.e. diabetes (cloudy eyes), malocclusion (teeth), injuries (through fighting) etc etc. you probably may have just ended up with a not too healthy boy. 
their diet may have too much fruit than what is required maybe ?
habitat suitable for their needs for excercise and such ? (a wheel IS a must) note: seen others say they don't use one but that is irresponsible what with stamina of these critters :devil:
lets hope his brother fares better, and not knowing the age for certain does not help suggesting getting another degu mate or not for him.

good luck with kenichi anyhow


----------



## angelkitten (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi,

The average life span for a degu is 6-8 years, so he is not old, maybe more middle aged...

I've read a couple of things where people have had sick degu's and the vet cannot find anything wrong...

Did the vet check his penis - sometimes infections here can cause them to go off their food etc.. internal parasites? Vit C deficiency?

Is he still having regular bowel movements and drinking plenty of water?

Or if there is any other symptoms that you have noticed, that may help indicate something... 

Sorry I cant be more help :sad:


----------

